# Rust EAC Verletzung wg. 8 Jahre alter Maus



## MG42 (27. Februar 2022)

Es ist doch zum AusRusten... Weil damals das Kabel meiner MX518 gebrochen ist habe ich eine Sharkoon Maus bestellt (war sogar wie ich in Erinnerung habe von PCGH getestet).
Seitdem sind jetzt knapp 8 Jahre vergangen, Rust ist seit knapp 7 in der Alpha in meiner Bibliothekund sonst hat Rust auch wenig dazu gesagt...
Habe dem Support ein Ticket geschrieben,  scherzeshalber nach der Problemschilderung sie sollen mir eine Adresse nennen wo ich meine zwei alten kabelgebrochenen Mx518 hinschicken kann die sie dann reparieren und zurückschicken...
Schätze mir bleibt nichts anderes mehr übrig, als wieder eine Maus zu kaufen


----------



## Birdy84 (27. Februar 2022)

MG42 schrieb:


> Schätze mir bleibt nichts anderes mehr übrig, als wieder eine Maus zu kaufen


Das ist mögliocherweise die schnellste Lösung. Dennoch würde ich denen auf den Senkel gehen, damit sie das Problem behben.


----------



## MG42 (28. Februar 2022)

Es ist einfach zum Kotzen, https://steamcommunity.com/app/252490/discussions/0/2626094171911826929/
das regt mich so auf, weil man irgendwelche Makros nutzen könnte, (bzw. eine Funktion) die den von Rust definierten Rückstoß kompensieren sollen, haben mit Sicherheit diverse Fremdhersteller auch, wobei das jetzt ne willkürliche Vermutung ist.. Mhhm Muskelgedächtnis, selber ausgleichen auch nen Cheat oder was?
Haben mit Sicherheit diverse Fremdhersteller auch, wobei das jetzt ne willkürliche Vermutung ist.
Sorry und selbst wenn, gegen einen guten Spieler dazu zähle ich mich nicht, wäre das trotzdem kein Vorteil.


----------



## zwerg-05 (1. März 2022)

schon übel aber denke auch da bleibt dir nix anderes übrig als nochmal ne maus zukaufen ist aber trotzdem ne miese action


----------

